# Acquired two 4 week old males thinking they were 7 weeks (kitten milk, dried corn?)



## lalalooloo (Feb 12, 2012)

I know, I have no idea what I'm doing and I sound like a moron. Basically, I was told that these rats were 7 weeks, and not being very knowledgeable about rats, ended up being dooped and bringing home to 4 or 5 week olds. The reason why I say this is that they are SO SMALL. The thought of them being younger than she said they were crossed my mind when I googled pictures of 7 week old rats and noticed that mine, who are both males, are nowhere near as large. 

They are eating Carefresh rat and mouse food, I DID unfortunately allow them to eat the dried corn that was in the mix (it is a mix of mostly mini-lab blocks sprinkled with dried corn). My friend who has rats of her own informed me that this is actually bad for them. They are eating and drinking, and pooping alot. Or at least one of them is. They're both eating and drinking but I notice the bigger one pooping more. I worry that the smaller one might be even MORE young. 

Even though they're eating and drinking solids, should I go get kitten milk just in case? I would hate to see them get sick; they're so precious. D: Also, how worried should I be about them getting into corn?

Thank you!


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

i have had good luck with soy people formula and baby food to suplament


----------



## TobyRat (May 24, 2011)

4-5 weeks old is actually the recommended age for weaning. 

If they are eating solids, than they will be fine. Don't worry about the few bits of corn they ate, however I would recommend ordering some Harlan Teklad lab blocks online as they are of better quality than the pet store brands.


----------



## shawnalaufer (Aug 21, 2011)

Pics!!!


----------



## Babs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't be an expert, but my baby rats are just gone five weeks today and they've been eating solids for a good while now. I don't think you'd have to give any special treatment really. They're young, but should be mostly weaned at this stage. Just mind them, play with them, if they seem to be having trouble with solids make them up some baby porridge until they're able for their hard food, but they should be okay.


----------



## zombiegirl (Feb 14, 2012)

+1 good advice.


----------

